# Sept. 28th 8th Annual  FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST Carpentersville IL.



## dj rudy k (Sep 16, 2018)

SATURDAY SEPT> 28th 8th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Main Street Bikes
Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Rain date Sat. Oct 6th
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE!

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 east of Rte 31

FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 16, 2018)

September 28th isn’t a Saturday this year?


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2018)

Saturday is the 29 th.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2018)

* 8th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST Show & Swap Meet*
*September 22, 2018 8am - 2pm*
this is online.Does anybody know when the bike show is ???


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2018)

vincev said:


> * 8th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST Show & Swap Meet*
> *September 22, 2018 8am - 2pm*
> this is online.Does anybody know when the bike show is ???



I'd call Rudy to double check.

FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2018)

It is *THIS Saturday!!! 9-22-2018*


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2018)

Bring lots of Money and trucks to take home my goods.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 20, 2018)

Are you sure?  Rudy posted it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Are you sure?  Rudy posted it.



I called Main Street Bikes directly using the phone number Rudy gave....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2018)

who eez coming?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2018)

Well, this meet was a HUGE success, but I was so busy yakking and selling, I plum forgot to shoot some pics.
I finally met Vincev, and was NOT disappointed! His wife is Very nice. Got to re-aquaint with Neanderthal77 as well, Great fella. Also Tori and crew from Wisconsin. Nice folks! Sold my Rex and my Shelby Eagle, and *7 *moto racks.
Sky was Deep Bluebird Blue.


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Well, this meet was a HUGE success, but I was so busy yakking and selling, I plum forgot to shoot some pics.
> I finally met Vincev, and was NOT disappointed! His wife is Very nice. Got to re-aquaint with Neanderthal77 as well, Great fella. Also Tori and crew from Wisconsin. Nice folks! Sold my Rex and my Shelby Eagle, and *7 *moto racks.
> Sky was Deep Bluebird Blue.



TY.I finally got to meet the King of the Cabe BRICYCLE ! Very cool guy. Now if we can just get him to straighten up his workshop.lol Meeting BRI and finding a repop banner was the highlight of the day. Seeing Neanderthal is always a pleasure 1 1/2 hour drive took 2 1/2 hours to get home do to accidents on the road.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2018)

Rudy, how many venders? like 15+?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Are you sure?  Rudy posted it.



Dave, We missed you.


----------

